
Don’t bet on vaccine to protect us from Covid-19, says world health expert - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/18/dont-bet-on-vaccine-to-protect-us-from-covid-19-says-world-health-expert
======
vikramkr
Coronavirus are not likely to be as difficult to develop a vaccine to as
viruses like HIV and flu that have high mutation rates and frequent genetic
rearrangements. Always temper expectations, but we have a very good, well
defined target (the spike protein), strong proof of concept data from sars and
mers, and a huge number of active vaccine development programs for a lot of
shots on goal. Temper your expectations, but if you are given an opportunity
to place a bet, I'd personally put money down on a vaccine being approved
within the next two years over not.

